# Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?



## ein_schelm (22. Februar 2015)

*Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

... also Zimmer, Wohnung, Haus wo auch immer.

hab bei mir Platz für neues geschaffen. Unter anderem hab ich mich endlich von meiner alten DVD-Sammlung getrennt (hab schon lange kein Silberling mehr eingelegt). 

Nun ist das Regal völlig leer. Das soll natürlich nicht so bleiben.
Da ich ein riesiger SciFi-Fan bin hab ich mir gleich mal das Modell einer TARDIS und das einer Enterprise D bestellt.

Für die zweite Regalebene bin ich etwas Ratlos... 

Deshalb die Frage: Was schmückt euer zuhause? 
Welche Merchandise-Artikel habt ihr?
Sammelt ihr, um es dekorativ irgendwo hinzustellen?
Oder sammelt ihr aus Leidenschaft und habt alles noch in der Verpackung?


----------



## masterX244 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

merchandise grad nicht so. aber seit nen paar tagen ein 6-Zoll-Wafer. sonst vor allem star-wars-Lego-sets & 1 COnstellation-Modell von star-citizen

Edit: hier noch nen bild von dem Wafer un-gerahmt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leaf348 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Altes Riesen-Weinglas aufm Schrank, ein andenken an den Opa.
Ansonsten kein Deko-Fan


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*



> hab ich mich endlich von meiner alten DVD-Sammlung getrennt


Meine DVD / BR Sammlung nimmt viel Raum ein und ein trennen davon ist unmöglich. Dazu ein paar handbemalte Buddhas, ein paar ausgefallenere Biergläser, paar Automodelle und Figuren aus div. Editionen von Games. Dann noch einen Sarotti Mohr aus Stein und ein Krokodil ( 1m ) usw..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Ich habe mir extra ein Zimmer eingerichtet für meinen Stress der sich am Tag sammelt  

Da habe ich zurzeit den PC und meine Musiksammlung reingestellt, folgen werden gute Peripheriegeräte für den PC und die LS. Ist halt kein günstiges Hobby, suche zurzeit noch bequeme Stühle für den Abend (PC und Musikabend).


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

hab schon nen haufen kram offen rumstehen 

paar schwerter und dolche, hellebarde, morgenstern, verchromter patronengürtel, G36 soft air, fechtmaske

lego darth vader, stoff darth vader, darth vader computermaus, obi wan`s lichtschwert mit licht und sound, ein plastikschwert aus naruto, 
chechov plastikfigur, enterprise pizzaschneider aus metall, plastik klingon bird of prey, 
phaser mit licht und sound TOS, kommunikator ebenso, uniform TNG mit piepsendem badge, 
sheldon cooper plastikfigur, tetsuo aus akira plastikfigur
dexter`s labor trinkflasche mit dexter figur als deckel, düsseldorf stofflöwe,

ne kobra in ner schnapsflasche (wurde mir mitgebracht, kaufen würd ich sowas nicht)

gamesverpackungen, hardwareverpackungen, grafikkarten
mehrere kopfhörer und headsets
ein alter joystick

2 motorradhelme, schalke kappe "veltins arena"

4 alte russische ikonen

hintergrundbeleuchtete flipperscheibe "alien poker"

ne gitarre

und natürlich diverse computer

gruß


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*



BertB schrieb:


> tetsuo aus akira plastikfigur



Hehe ich feier dich! Schade das solche Geschichten bei uns kaum einer kennt.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Meinst du jetzt die Figur, Tetsuo, oder Akira an sich?


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*



Amon schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Figur, Tetsuo, oder Akira an sich?



Würde gerne alle drei Optionen wählen 

Finde es schade das "Comics" wie Akira in unseren Gefilden nicht so verbreitet sind.
Finde Tetsuo ne klasse Figur.
Finde es lässig das er ne Figur von ihm rumstehen hat.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Naja, ich muss zugeben dass ich von Akira auch nur den Anime kenne, den Manga an sich habe ich nie gelesen. Aber selbst der Anime ist schon große Kunst.


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Ich stand nie so auf Anime. Manga hab ich immer gerne gelesen. Auch heute noch wenn sich Zeit findet. Reihen wie Monster oder Shamo sind uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## ein_schelm (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> suche zurzeit noch bequeme Stühle für den Abend (PC und Musikabend).



Ich hab mir letztens einen Sitzsack besorgt, weil Wohnraum bei mir etwas begrenzt ist - waren richtige Möbelstücke keine Option. Kann so ein Sitzsack nur empfehlen. Diese Dinger sind super bequem und sehr robust. Zum rumlungern in den verschiedensten positionen geeignet.

Ich freu mich auf:
http://media.eliveshop.de/catalog/p...b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/2/2/2261110-800.jpg
http://shop.scificollectorshop.co.u...0ED/8971/F4F3/03500_Flight_Control_TARDIS.jpg

EDIT: 
Wie kann man Bilder hier reinstellen?


----------



## coroc (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Kannst hier ja mal reinsehen: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSPT1I-KtyUHmhjJM4ne4ZISS5ORfhbrr

Ist einiges an WW2 Zeugs dabei, aber auch einiges interessantes. 

Was steht bei mir im Zimmer rum?


CDs 
Bücher 
Ein paar Figuren aus Comics usw... 

Die Idee, mir Sets aus Lego ins Zimmer zu stellen, finde ich echt gut. :daumen;

Edit: Muss die Bilder als Anhang hier im Fprum hochladen oder ein Album machen und dann mit [img ](url)[/img ] Tags einfügen.


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

die figur ist tetsuo,
es gibt zwei versionen des rechten armes, den kaneda ihm abgeschossen hat,
einmal so als cyborg arm, einmal so als riesen mutiertes monsterding
(kann man wechseln)

meinem kumpel hab ich damals den boss der clown gang mitgebracht,
gab alle möglichen akira figuren voll billig in nem comic laden in ami land,
hätte mehr gekauft, aber wie nach hause kriegen,
hab mir eh schon zwei pakete selber geschickt mit allem möglichen kram

gruß


----------



## jamie (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Bei mir sind's hauptsächlich Poster (z.B. Buckethead). Ansonsten ist meine Einrichtung eher funktional - Bücher etc. Naja, ein  paar Pokale und ein Miniatur-Aramid-Boot stehen noch auf meinem einen Brett.


----------



## Helljumper94 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Ich habe ein relativ große Halo Sammlung die mein Heim ziert. Games (normal, limited und legendary Versionen, Bücher,Comics, Soundtracks, Figuren, Mega Bloks Lego Teile, eine Statue.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Wir sind hier erst im November 2014 eingezogen. Is noch bissel spartanisch. Jedenfalls gibts ein "Night Of The Living Dead" Movieposter überm Schreibtisch. Und dann hab ich noch ein Skelett dem aktuell der Kopf fehlt. Und dann jede Menge Bücher. Das is ja auch Nerdstuff  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*



Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein relativ große Halo Sammlung die mein Heim ziert. Games (normal, limited und legendary Versionen, Bücher,Comics, Soundtracks, Figuren, Mega Bloks Lego Teile, eine Statue.



Sorry muss hier leider meckern, Mega blocks ist kein Lego....


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*

Ich habe ein paar Sammelfiguren aus Collector's Editions (Mortal Kombat 9, Arkham City und Origins, Injustice, X-Blade  und eine Poison Ivy von DC Collectibles).
Nebenbei sammle ich Brettspiele, habe eine recht große MtG Sammlung (auch mit uralten, noch ungeöffneten Displays) und mittlerweile jedes verfügbare Raumschiff aus Star Wars X-Wing, dem Tabletop. https://www.fantasyflightgames.com/en/products/x-wing/
Am größten ist meine Büchersammlung. Ich interessiere mich sehr für die Antike und vor allem für die Entstehung der ersten Hochkulturen im mesopotamischen Raum, die Entwicklung der Keilschrift, Militärtechnik und sämtlicher Sprachen des Raumes bis zum Ende des Hellenismus.
Fotos kann ich vermutlich im Sommer nachreichen, wenn ich das Chaos etwas beseitigt habe. 

edit: Habe meine Lego-Sammlung vergessen... Alles auch ungeöffnet in der Verpackung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nerd Stuff... was schmückt eure Höhle?*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens einen Sitzsack besorgt, weil Wohnraum bei mir etwas begrenzt ist - waren richtige Möbelstücke keine Option. Kann so ein Sitzsack nur empfehlen. Diese Dinger sind super bequem und sehr robust. Zum rumlungern in den verschiedensten positionen geeignet.



Ab 'nem gewissen Alter nicht mehr ganz so praktisch


----------

